# Transfers using hair Straighteners?



## Sharks (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey,

I've been using large plate hair straighteners for some time now for vinyl transfers.

However, recently I've been pursuing bigger designs. (A2-A3) And it's taking a longer time to transfer properly. Not only this, but my customers have been complained about 'indents' in the design, as I have to transfer it in patches. (Luckily that's not part of my return policy but I still don't like negative feedback)

Does anyone know a good solution to using Straighteners/GHD's with larger vinyl designs?

Thanks!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Buy a heat press, don't sell inferior product or soon you will have no sales due to negative feed back, I for one would raise hell and demand my money back if I received a sketchy looking product, just because you have a no return policy doesn't make it right


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Agree with poster above me, also, a good set of straightening irons (ie. a good brand) cost the same if not more than a heat press anyway. 

If you still don't want to buy a heat press, you can buy second hand singer clothes presses for cheap as chips >$50. But they wont get as hot or provide as much pressure as a heat press.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

no disrespect.... everyone starts somewhere.

but... hair straightener for vinyl transfers.....

NOW i've read everything.


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

haha, i love it! very creative use of a hair straightener. you could launch one of the most original t-shirt marketing campaigns ever! i can see it now "_custom tees for people who hate curly prints_" or "_having a bad shirt day? not anymore!_" haha. just kidding and no disrespect. try to save up and get yourself a decent heat press.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

loolololooollll Oh dear! Kudos for an ingenuous use of a product designed specifically for something else, but geez louise, at the end of the day its not worth the negative feedback.
Have a look on the classified thread here, or check ebay for a used heat press. You will find it much easier to use, take less time, produce a better quality product and your customers will end up much happier.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How about this?.....
Heat Press?


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

I would love to see an instructional video on how to do this!! Haha


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh he** yes, this thread made me laugh! Hair straighteners and electric skillets for transfer presses, I think we should try a waffle iron and sell it as a 3D Special Effect and charge a premium.

I'm calling the nearby hair salons now, maybe I can strike a deal to do contract hair straightening on my automatic heat presses? Rinse out the hair products on the washout booth with a pressure washer too... Opportunity knocks...


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else here. When I was growing up my father beat into me - if you're going to do something, do it right or don't do it at all. 

Negative feedback will shut down a business very quickly. Word spreads faster when a negative comment is on the loose. I wonder how many of your customers have had the vinyl come off in the washer?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Just remember, if a customer has a bad experience, they will tell 6 other people. If they have had a good experience, they will probably only tell 1 other person.


----------

